# Вот так бы и для спины



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2008)

Вот так бы и для спины:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/page20127//pozvonochnik-2/iskusstvennaja-kolenka


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Вот так бы и для спины*

Любая панацея - враг человечества. Расслабятся и перестанут бороться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Вот так бы и для спины*

Примут таблетку и все само отпадет, и я на пенсиюyahoo!


----------

